# Cycling in Essex.



## J.Y.Kelly (Feb 17, 2015)

Does anyone know of any cycling related events in Essex?
I am recovering from a back procedure and need to strengthen the muscles, and yes, cycling does indeed strengthen back muscles. I am sick of riding alone, so any organised event, diabetes related or not, would be great.
I was a really keen club cyclist many moons ago, but since relocating, I haven't found anything that suits.


----------

